# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Tutorials >  Great CR8.5 Example

## Mark Gambo

Attached is an excellent CR 8.5 example which is fully documented and explains how to connect to a record source from VB6.0. This example helped me to understand the potential of CR 8.5 as well as how easy it is to program compared to the datareport which I was prevouisly using. I hope it helps!!

----------

